# Ughh Can't Decide



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I will go with the EG2 Moonscape. I like em. Damn they are expensive.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

btw, the reason i can't decide between these two is because they're the same price. i'm not looking at any special editions or crazy colors. just simple white frames.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Now, I quite like the Crowbar in White - actually more than the White EG2. The EG2 looks too big in White :laugh:

White - Crowbar
Colour - EG2


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Why you want the crowbar over the splices? I was under the impression splices were the better of the 2.

Any body know whats up, differences? (sorry to thread jack/sidetrack)

Im in the same boat, looking at goggles, confused. Wanting a nice pair that will work well.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

eg2 no doubt. splices are way sicker than crowbars, but im in love with my eg2s.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

I just got my EG2s this week. They fit and feel amazing on my face. I love them. Cant wait to try em ot on the mountain this weekend! 


<---- Pic of them in my Avatar. I Have a pretty decent sized head and these things are huge! Love them


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

little devil said:


> Why you want the crowbar over the splices? I was under the impression splices were the better of the 2.
> 
> Any body know whats up, differences? (sorry to thread jack/sidetrack)
> 
> Im in the same boat, looking at goggles, confused. Wanting a nice pair that will work well.


people say that crowbars fit nicer, and they look better. the splices are the higher end model, so they cost more. i guess crowbars are supposed to be a better value. the biggest reason that people like crowbars is because so many editions and colorways came out for the crowbar, and it's very VERY customizable.

you can interchange straps, frames, riggers, etc., and there's a huge cult following that sells these parts separately for relatively cheap so you can just buy parts and change up colors on your crowbars without having to buy an entire new set of goggles. riggers usually run for about 15 dollars for a set, straps anywhere from 10-30, and frames for about 20-30. the lenses are the most expensive part of crowbars.

but you guys are definitely pushing me towards the eg2s lol.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

just do it


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I like my EG2s a lot, none of the Oakleys I tried on fit as well. I also just saw some Zeals on overstock.com for under $50.


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> just do it



what color lense is that?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

NoTickets said:


> people say that crowbars fit nicer, and they look better. the splices are the higher end model, so they cost more. i guess crowbars are supposed to be a better value. the biggest reason that people like crowbars is because so many editions and colorways came out for the crowbar, and it's very VERY customizable.
> 
> you can interchange straps, frames, riggers, etc., and there's a huge cult following that sells these parts separately for relatively cheap so you can just buy parts and change up colors on your crowbars without having to buy an entire new set of goggles. riggers usually run for about 15 dollars for a set, straps anywhere from 10-30, and frames for about 20-30. the lenses are the most expensive part of crowbars.
> 
> but you guys are definitely pushing me towards the eg2s lol.


Where can I find the site that sells parts for the crowbars?


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

209Cali said:


> what color lense is that?


i think its the red chrome, not sure about the base. probably amber or orange. its the stock lens in the plight pattern frame.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

*Zeal Optics Transcend*

Get neither, there are far better goggles + technology out there. Check out the Zeal Optics Transcend GPS goggle. It's only $450...

It's got Photochromatic (transition from clear-yellow in low light to dark rose-amber in bright light) + Polarized lens and integrated GPS + Heads Up Display. Oakley's got nothing on that!

Check it out at zealoptics.com/transcend

=-Dave

BTW...you can get those Link goggles in white


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

-> k1tten5 - Skiing News, Pictures and Videos - Skiing's Online Community - Newschoolers.com (lots and lots of crowbar stuff)
-> davemeas - i've got the zeal optics link sppx, low light photochromatic. got a taste of the rose today while the sun was setting, absolutely beautiful.

i dont think i need an HUD or a GPS though haha.

vote's pretty close. i'm leaning towards an EG2, i found one for even cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

NoTickets said:


> -> k1tten5 - Skiing News, Pictures and Videos - Skiing's Online Community - Newschoolers.com (lots and lots of crowbar stuff)
> -> davemeas - i've got the zeal optics link sppx, low light photochromatic. got a taste of the rose today while the sun was setting, absolutely beautiful.
> 
> i dont think i need an HUD or a GPS though haha.
> ...


couldn't figure that out lol.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

little devil said:


> Why you want the crowbar over the splices? I was under the impression splices were the better of the 2.
> 
> Any body know whats up, differences? (sorry to thread jack/sidetrack)
> 
> Im in the same boat, looking at goggles, confused. Wanting a nice pair that will work well.


I'm with the same school of thought as you. I wouldn't choose Crowbars over Splices. I guess the major reasons that others do is because of pricing. Splices are more expensive.

They look similar to each other except that the Splice doesn't have much plastic around the nose area. This is a much better goggle design for snowboarders. I love my Splices and A-Frames. I've never been a fan of the Crowbars.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

i have the oakley crowbars.
the edges of the foam kind of hurts my face when its starting to get cold.

but the those other goggles you wanted looks awesome


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

the vote came out 10 to 9, in favor of the EG2.

I ordered the EG2's.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

win! 10 char...


----------

